
BDDon’t: The Practice and Tools of BDD - rachbelaid
http://thoughtworks.github.io/p2/issue12/bdd-dont/
======
jdlshore
I made a similar argument several years ago, after being part of Ward
Cunningham's Fit project (a precursor to tools like Cucumber): "The Problems
With Acceptance Testing." [http://www.jamesshore.com/Blog/The-Problems-With-
Acceptance-...](http://www.jamesshore.com/Blog/The-Problems-With-Acceptance-
Testing.html)

